# OnBoard Graphics not working



## Myth (Nov 8, 2012)

Removed the discrete graphics card(drivers not uninstalled) from the motherboard. Plugged the monitor cable to the mobo's onboard vga slot. I can hear the system booting up normally but nothing is displayed on the monitor. The monitor doesn't show a 'No signal' error message though. At the top left corner of the monitor, a analog/digital message keeps blinking, probably searching for a input signal(?).

I think I am missing certain features in the 'System Agent Config'. Is a bios upgrade required ? Current bios version is 1206, 31/05/12.

Bios settings screenshots.




System config in my signature.


----------



## Myth (Nov 10, 2012)

Ermm...anyone ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 10, 2012)

need more info.what monitor?,which port?,what cable?,did you set onboard graphics as 1st preference in graphics setting?(just like booting device priority setting).


----------



## nipunmaster (Nov 11, 2012)

If you can , then plug in your graphics card, and then try booting your pc. If it works, then go to the bios settings and set everything to defaults. And after that uninstall the graphic card's drivers, and install the onboard graphic drivers. Maybe it should work.


----------



## Myth (Nov 11, 2012)

whitestar_999 said:


> need more info.what monitor?,which port?,what cable?,did you set onboard graphics as 1st preference in graphics setting?(just like booting device priority setting).



Moniter: Samsung 2033, VGA cable.

There are no options for setting graphics preference. A video signal is present on the monitor only when using a discrete graphics card.



nipunmaster said:


> If you can , then plug in your graphics card, and then try booting your pc. If it works, then go to the bios settings and set everything to defaults. And after that uninstall the graphic card's drivers, and install the onboard graphic drivers. Maybe it should work.



It works with the graphics card in default settings. 
Onboard graphics drivers wont load until it is enabled in bios. For that, no options are visible. As per manual, the graphics options should be visible in the 1st screen shot.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 11, 2012)

lol...Its elementary my dear...corei7 does not have an onboard GPU as it is a quad core with 4 physical cores. Such CPU's require a discrete graphics card to run. 

Reason: i7 CPU's come with a new architecture which gets rid of the FSB and introduces QPI. Hence we now have the GPU on the same die/chip as the CPU. and the systemboard just adds extended circuitry for the GPU on board. So when the CPU does not have a GPU on board [like i5 and i7 quads] the monitor connected to the VGA port of the unit will never give display data.

Now you will need either a dual core core i series CPU to give graphics on this systemboard's VGA port or a discrete graphics card to support your i7 quad.

I hope you understood.


----------



## sumonpathak (Nov 11, 2012)

ERR...no
ARK | Intel® Core

@myth..try this...try switching on with GPU slotted in and when in bios check if the options are coming or not...


----------



## Gollum (Nov 11, 2012)

sumonpathak said:


> ERR...no
> ARK | Intel® Core
> 
> @myth..try this...try switching on with GPU slotted in and when in bios check if the options are coming or not...



SOrry, my bad, I thought this was this was one of the newer ones. If you do look em up you will come to know that some don't give you an option of onboard graphics.
So yes, in your case it could either be the system board or the ram. 

try reseating the ram or do a power drain.


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 11, 2012)

Set primary display adapter to: onboard.
and assign the amount of memory for igpu to auto.
Some other solutions:
Try chaging the port from DVI to HDMI or VGA (If monitor have any)


----------



## Myth (Nov 11, 2012)

sumonpathak said:


> ERR...no
> ARK | Intel® Core
> 
> @myth..try this...try switching on with GPU slotted in and when in bios check if the options are coming or not...



Tried all combinations, monitor connected to onboard vga, with and without graphics card.
When monitor cable is connected to onboard, there is just no display on monitor. Just a black screen. 

With the monitor connected to the graphics card, there are no options in bios to enable onboard graphics(igpu).
A few sites i checked out, had 2 more options (screen shot 1) while I have just 1.



d6bmg said:


> Set primary display adapter to: onboard.
> and assign the amount of memory for igpu to auto.
> Some other solutions:
> Try chaging the port from DVI to HDMI or VGA (If monitor have any)



No option in bios to enable igpu. Infact no mention of it at all.
System boots when connected to onboard slot(i hear it entering the desktop) and there is a sound of an error message. I cant see what it is, since monitor doesnt display anything.


----------



## Myth (Nov 13, 2012)

Removed dGPU, uninstalled drivers. Flashed bios to latest.
Booted from onboard vga slot.
Still nothing


----------



## saswat23 (Nov 13, 2012)

That's a problem with your monitor. 
Which cable are you using BTW?


----------



## Myth (Nov 13, 2012)

Normal vga cable. 
Monitor works fine if connected to dGPU.

Reseated proc. Still no change. Monitor refuses to take signal from onboard graphics slot. 

Mobo problem or proc problem ?


----------



## Myth (Nov 19, 2012)

Buzz !!


----------



## sumonpathak (Nov 19, 2012)

try swapping...if cpu works in other board then the board is dead..or if board works with other proc then its the board...


----------



## Myth (Nov 19, 2012)

Thought about that already.
Unfortunately I dont know anyone with a 1155 board yet.  Working on that.


----------



## sumonpathak (Nov 19, 2012)

where you now? kol ya bhubaneswar?


----------



## Myth (Nov 19, 2012)

I am staying in kol now.
Is there a chance that the mobo's vga slot is not working? Then i can try the mobo's dvi slot.


----------



## sumonpathak (Nov 19, 2012)

u haven't tried yet


----------



## Myth (Nov 19, 2012)

I didnt have a vga to dvi connector with me now.


----------



## topgear (Dec 5, 2012)

a DVI-VGA adapter/converter may not work with the mobos DVI port and your monitor has no DVI port ?


----------



## Myth (Dec 5, 2012)

topgear said:


> a DVI-VGA adapter/converter may not work with the mobos DVI port and your monitor has no DVI port ?



I havent checked actually the presence of a dvi port on the monitor 
But why wont the mobo dvi to monitor vga work ? There are convertors for this purpose, right ?

Okay, I checked now. Both, monitor and mobo, have dvi-d ports.


----------



## topgear (Dec 6, 2012)

then you are all set for the test  the reason why a DVI-VGA adapter will not work ? because the adapter requires analog signals provided by DVI-I which DVI-D can't provide.


----------



## frankeric (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi Bro many times when you use a graphic card other than onboard graphic card than bios disable on board graphic card, so you can try to go into bios and enable your onboard graphics card from bios its worth trying.


----------



## Myth (Dec 6, 2012)

topgear said:


> then you are all set for the test  the reason why a DVI-VGA adapter will not work ? because the adapter requires analog signals provided by DVI-I which DVI-D can't provide.



All this dvi D's, I's is getting me confused. Let me get the convertor and check once. 
Want to avoid asus rma at any cost 



frankeric said:


> Hi Bro many times when you use a graphic card other than onboard graphic card than bios disable on board graphic card, so you can try to go into bios and enable your onboard graphics card from bios its worth trying.



Check the screen shots in first post. There is no option at all to enable iGPU. What I heard is that bios disables that option if it detects a dGPU. 
After removing dGPU, monitor (connected to iGPU slot) has no display.


----------



## topgear (Dec 7, 2012)

Myth said:


> All this dvi D's, I's is getting me confused. *Let me get the convertor and check once. *
> Want to avoid asus rma at any cost
> 
> Check the screen shots in first post. There is no option at all to enable iGPU. What I heard is that bios disables that option if it detects a dGPU.
> After removing dGPU, monitor (connected to iGPU slot) has no display.



I think all you need is a DVI-D ( if monitor and motherboard both has DVI-D ports ) mail connector cable.


----------



## panwala95 (Dec 21, 2012)

have you err ...tried installing the intel hd grafix drivers?


----------



## astrokidvaibhav (Dec 21, 2012)

Even if drivers are not installed the monitor should give display using basic colour settings..
Just a random idea.. Try booting from an ubuntu cd and see whether display works..


----------



## Myth (Dec 21, 2012)

panwala95 said:


> have you err ...tried installing the intel hd grafix drivers?



The driver  installation will fail when it doesnt detect the intel hd hardware. There are no entries in device manager also.


----------



## panwala95 (Dec 22, 2012)

My friend had this problem wnere his gfx card was not detected 
The solution is to enable in the device manager


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Dec 25, 2012)

^^ Really that simple ?


----------



## aashish75 (Jan 2, 2013)

Have you tried connecting VGA to VGA as other options will not work ?


----------



## Myth (Jan 2, 2013)

Currently i can only try vga to vga. Dont have any other connectors.


----------



## aashish75 (Jan 2, 2013)

Since it's UEFI motherboard, you need to change it to Manual option from auto.

With Graphics card on Boot and enter BIOS. Change options where it says AUTO to Manual in Higher level menu. Then reboot now you will be able to see Graphics Options menu. Select IGP. 

Now reboot after removing graphics.


----------



## Myth (Jan 2, 2013)

Auto/manual choice for what feature ?

Anyway, I'll look into that option once I get back home.

*Update*: Check the screen shots in my first post. They are all the options I have in the bios related to graphics.


----------



## aashish75 (Jan 2, 2013)

Auto detection feature for Hardware at Higher level of Menu.


----------



## Myth (Jan 4, 2013)

Found a pic which correctly shows what the bios page should look like
*content.hwigroup.net/images/products/xl/149539-14.jpg

And what my bios actually shows:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachmen...onboard-graphics-not-working-121108110111.jpg

Bent pins ?


----------



## sumonpathak (Jan 4, 2013)

could be..or bad cpu


----------



## Myth (Jan 5, 2013)

Dont scare me like that. Either possibilities are bad. 
Luckily i dont see a need for the onboard, but rather have it working fine.


----------



## aashish75 (Jan 7, 2013)

May be you have flashed it with wrong BIOS ? How about removing the BIOS battery and resetting the BIOS to Factory settings?


----------



## Myth (Jan 7, 2013)

It wasnt working out of the box and it didnt change after flashing. 
Done all that is possible with bios battery and reseting bios settings.

Need to arrange a dvi-vga connector to check the dvi on the mobo.


----------



## Myth (Jan 26, 2013)

Okay guys, found the solution and fixed the problem.  
The problem was not unique to me but rather happened with quite a few people with corrupt bios chips in z77 mobos. (I am still unsure of the extent of the problem).
Actually, there were many other options also which were missing in the bios eg, *Turbo ratios, pll overvoltage.*. There was no mention of the *igpu *or any of its options.

There are many solutions available on the internet but I'll post the one that worked for me. 

[Official] ASUS SABERTOOTH Z77 Owners Thread/Club

Glad to have avoided rma and who knows what-else. 

Thanks to everyone who chipped in their suggestions.


----------



## topgear (Jan 26, 2013)

very nice and thanks for sharing the link ( solution ).


----------



## saswat23 (Jan 26, 2013)

So how does your BIOS look now?


----------



## Myth (Jan 27, 2013)

saswat23 said:


> So how does your BIOS look now?



Turbo ratio and pll Overvoltage was missing
Graphics config was missing
Graphics config details


----------



## sumonpathak (Jan 27, 2013)

glad its sorted out XD


----------



## Myth (Jan 27, 2013)

Very glad. Infact relieved at the prospect of no rma XD


----------

